# From across the big pond - Qty and type of wood for smoking?



## Andrew Leigh (Sep 15, 2018)

As we are not big on smoking this side of the pond we have to rely on what is available, products of this nature are generally imported from the U.S.A. All I can dig up are the Weber Mesquite. Apple and Hickory Chips. I was hoping to get nice big chunks of the above but alas no such luck.

So next weekend I am doing my first smoke, a brisket. Now, as we are not big smokers here I do not want to overwhelm my guests by over smoking the brisket. I will be using a UDS type smoker with with natural lump Charcoal. Our local briquettes add an unwanted flavour to meat.

Could someone please offer advice as the the qty (be it a volume measure or mass) of chips that should be used and then if these should be thoroughly soaked beforehand.

Thanks


----------



## mike243 (Sep 15, 2018)

Don't soak ,I don't have a UDS so not sure how the chips can be scattered thru the coals to delay them burning,put a layer on the bottom then charcoal chips charcoal ect til its full,don't think you can over do the smoke in that manner ,I'd try to get a couple of pounds of chips into it as they seem to make a little less smoke than chunks,1 reason I don't want a smoker made like that is unable to add wood or coals easily after the cooking starts


----------



## Andrew Leigh (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks for your response.


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 17, 2018)

Another thing you might try is to make a foil pouch for the chips as well.  Double wrap them fairly tight in aluminum foil and poke some holes in the top to let the smoke out.  Not sure if you can get a smoker box over there but it would work as well.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 18, 2018)

I forgot,hickory is king around my castle lol


----------

